# Alfine twin pully chain tensioner



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Does the the twin pulley Alfine tensioner have the non-turn washers built into it like the single pulley version?

I can't use the single pulley version because I run the shifter cable down the seatstay and the no turn washers that are built into this tensioner position it in completely the wrong position, even if I rotate them as much as possible. If the twin pulley version doesn't have the no-turn washers built in then I assume it mounts on a hanger and it should fit properly.

This is on a bike with vertical dropouts.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## huntting (Mar 27, 2011)

Wombat said:


> Does the the twin pulley Alfine tensioner have the non-turn washers built into it like the single pulley version?


Hmm... I'm not certain I understand the question, but that rarely slows me down.

I use the CT-S500 Chain Tensioner (twin pulley) with my Alfine-11. It mounts to the derailleur hanger of the frame dropout, some distance away from the axle/non-turn washer. I don't understand the connection you're making!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Stan. The single pulley version mounts on the axle and has the non-turn washers built in, limiting the angles at which the tensioner can run. In my case I can't use it.

You have answered my question and I can use the twin pulley version.

Tim


----------



## huntting (Mar 27, 2011)

Wombat said:


> The single pulley version mounts on the axle and has the non-turn washers built in, limiting the angles at which the tensioner can run.


Ahhh! Now I understand your question.

The CT-S500 is really a derailleur incapable of derailing anything. The in-out position is set by using some combination of 1mm (1ea) and 2mm(2ea) washers on the bolt that mounts to the hanger.

Glad to be of help.


----------

